#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Offshore Geotechnical Engineering - Dean

## Azad

Offshore Geotechnical Engineering
Author(s):  E.T. Richard Dean  
Date:  2009-01-01
ISBN10:  0727736418    
ISBN13:  9780727736413  





Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Offshore Geotechnical Engineering - Dean

----------


## Uranium

thank you

----------


## bendorf

thanks

----------


## chinmaya

The link is not opening.pleaese help

----------

